# Gigacage!



## Kirjava (Jul 14, 2010)

I've joked about this a few times in the past. I decided to actually do it. 







*7:08pm* - The journey begins






*7:38pm* - Made a layer - we're doing this Per style






*7:56pm* - Bad picture - although you can't even tell, I've done the F2L part of the cage. Starting to regret this






*8:36pm* - Cage is nearly done - onto the last layer! Time to bust out some comms






*8:37pm* - Ate a muffin :3






*8:47pm* - Let's see how long solving the wings takes me >_>






*8:56pm* - Got kinda stuck at this point














*9:01pm* - Cage is done! x3 (Now we get to the fun part)






*9:21pm* - One down, 10 to go  










*9:48pm* - All x centres done! Home stretch!






*9:57pm* - Coffee!






*10:07pm* - Half the centres are done! 3 hour mark :/






*10:18pm* - LwRw'f'RwLw'ULwRw'fRwLw'U' oshi- 






*10:20pm* - Solved! Took 3 hours 12 mins. (I wasn't constantly turning though)

The worst part about it was just how badly the puzzle turns. Aside from this I was rather enjoying being inventive with centre comms~

Anyone wanna buy a Gigaminx? ^_^


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2010)

GUISE
HE HAS SOME KINDA NOTEPAD IN THE LAST PIC, SO HE PROBABLY CHEATED.

But in all seriousness, that's awesome. That's probably how long it would take me if I were to do it the "right" way.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL the muffin made me laugh hard

The commutator expert does it again!


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 14, 2010)

you are the only one that would try this.
Good solve though.


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah I remember my first experience with a gigaminx. Took me about an hour using redux.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 14, 2010)

Gigabld plz


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2010)

wow you are crazy :3

nice job


----------



## Shortey (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome! 

EDIT: I like that people know who Per is.


----------



## Toad (Jul 14, 2010)

<3


----------



## TMOY (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL, even I wouldn't solve it that way 
The problem with cage on the gigaminx is similar to the problem with corners first on the megaminx: after building the cage, you cannot use slices in an efficient way to speed up things and you are stuck with slow commutators. That's why I use blockbuilding to solve the most part of the gigaminx and I solve only the last 2 centers at the end. (At least that's how I would solve it if I had a decent gigaminx instead of a piece of crap.)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 15, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Gigabld plz



I wanna see HugHey do GigaBlind.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Gigabld plz
> ...



The one to do it is Pitzu. He has a great system for memorizing minxes. He could probably do it in about as long as it took Kirjava to do gigacage. I would take 2 or 3 times as long.

On topic, nice job, Thom!


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 15, 2010)

Thom, that's awesome! 

Chris


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 15, 2010)

Now I want a gigaminx.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 15, 2010)

Thomas09: Contact Kirjava! He said he wants to sell him 

Btw: Awesome job! I'd never ever have the patience for that


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 15, 2010)

kircrazy


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 15, 2010)

This is impressive. I solved one once with redux and afterwards my hands hurt like hell. I can't imagine doing it this way.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 15, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Now I want a gigaminx.



ditto


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 15, 2010)

"World's best lover." Hehe. Go Kirjava/Aki!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool, I have tried this before, I did it all apart from the edge centres.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2010)

Haha, nice job. 3 hours is silly. I dare you to try teraminx next.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> *LOL the muffin made me laugh hard*
> 
> The commutator expert does it again!



+1


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 15, 2010)

Why's the muffin burnt?


----------



## Feryll (Jul 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Why's the muffin burnt?



Um, pretty sure that's the wrapper, which one does not typically eat.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 16, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Haha, nice job. 3 hours is silly. I dare you to try teraminx next.



oh i would love to see that ^_^


----------

